# Trying to figure out chord progression for new Ariel Marx's Interference



## rmak (Nov 8, 2020)

Greetings,

I thought I share with the forum this great track that utilizes solo string instruments. It has a nice harmonic feel to it, and I have been trying to figure out the chord progressions. I tried looking online but there isn't any info I came across. 

I think the key is in C aeolian (or natural minor). So far, I am thinking the first few chord progressions are C minor, Ab major, Bb major, and then it gets kind of confusing. I think the next few chord progressions are Bb major, Cminor, and then Ab major. I'm doing this as self study as I am trying to compose something with strings. I have never done that before, and I am trying to use this track as sort of a reference track. Thanks. Any help will be welcome.





Ricky


----------



## Rob (Nov 8, 2020)

rmak said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I thought I share with the forum this great track that utilizes solo string instruments. It has a nice harmonic feel to it, and I have been trying to figure out the chord progressions. I tried looking online but there isn't any info I came across.
> 
> ...



nice score, thanks for posting it... if I was you I'd transcribe the individual lines, and only then do the harmonic analysis. Because the counterpoint between the individual parts make so that the harmony is constantly fluctuating. Like at the beginning, where the G-Ab moves with the Eb-C giving an oscillating feeling of Cm/Ab. That's the beauty of writing horizontally imo, you don't have these blocks moving from bar to bar but a flowing harmonic fabric. That's my opinion of course


----------



## rmak (Nov 8, 2020)

Thanks Rob for the feedback. I think I am going to give that a try! I downloaded seblilius for 30 day trial, so maybe I can use that to try to transcribe. Either that or I can try to do it in DAW, but I think in sebilius, I'll be able to better see what the chords are. Yes I especially like that beginning with the Cm and Ab kind of feel; I guess the Ab may potentially be in lydian scale mode if it shares the C natural minor key (haha I ve been reading 20th century harmony). Anyway, I'll give that a shot and see how far I can get.


----------



## rmak (Nov 8, 2020)

In case anyone is interested, bar 13 is around 49 seconds into the song where it kind of builds up. Don't know how accurate it is.


----------



## rmak (Nov 8, 2020)

this is the first few measures...


----------

